# Dutch Oven.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thinking of getting a dutch oven. But i would like to here from people who use them. How much they use them, how easy are they to use and what do you cook.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I know that "Jimmie" does and so does "Jim Savage". We were talking about a demo at the Florida Rally in a few weeks. You can join us









We have one and last camping trip our 13 yo son made Chicken Parmigana in it. He learned it at Boy Scout summer camp and wanted to try it. We have also made cobbler.

We don't use it often, we are hoping to get some tips at the rally so we can cook more outside.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i just started cooking with DO's this summer. use it quite a bit and cook anything. hardest thing to master is the heat.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im sure the dutch do....whats a dutch oven


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I have 2, (a big and a small) and use the large one every trip, at least once. Pot pie in the dutch oven is really easy, and the favorite camping meal of my boys. In general, you can find tons of recipes on line. Cleaning it correctly is the most difficult part.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

lee, i have 3 now. 2-12" 1-10". and still want more.
i love to cook in ours. most of the time its peach cobbler.
but make killer boneless ribs in it too. i cook most of the time in ours in the fall. its too hot in the summer to use.
ill try and post some of the website i visit so you can look around .
go to wal-mart and find dutch oven liners. its parchment paper made to line the oven with. 
makes clean up so easy..
lamar


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I started using my Dutch oven last year and love it. Google Dutch Oven Recipes and you can get a ton of them. I made a charcoal starter from a 2 1/2 lb coffee can by punching a bunch of holes in the bottom side of the can with a old church key can openner. I tried using some cheap self starting charcoal but it didn't work well. Buy Kingsford (not the big bricks from Wal-mart) and most of the recipes will tell you how many brickettes to use on top and on bottom of the oven. Once started it's only a manor of timing it. For some stews and other things that require a long time to cook, you may have to add extra brickettes. Just add them next to some hot coals and they will start on their own. I've cooked stews, cobbler and apple crisps in mine. Nice thing is that you start it and forget it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My parents have a Dutch oven and they make some great meals in it so I plan on someday getting one too. I want one that has the feet and a lid that will hold charcoal on top too. I will be going to Truckee, CA this month to attend the Truckee Police chief's retirement and will be staying in Boomtown, NV and a new Cabela's store is right behind the Casino we will be staying at so maybe I can pick one up there.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Do most people use the ones with legs or the ones with out?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Do most people use the ones with legs or the ones with out?


Get the one with the legs on it. The one without is made to hang over a fire whereas the one with the legs is designed to put coals under it and over it. These pictured here http://www.dutchovencookware.com/dutch-oven-campware.html
are the type you want to get.

Google dutch oven recipes and Dutch Ovens and you'll get a bunch of information.

They are easy to use on either a raised camp grill or in a fire ring.

Here's what is simular to what I use to light the charcoal http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/chimney.html
but I made one out of a 3 lb coffee can.

Have fun.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

also don't forget to get a lid lifter. makes life a lot easier. i use a few match light charcoals instead of lighter fluid on the bottom of my charcoal starter to get the regular kingsford charcoals lit.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, thats a dutch over.....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

here's a link to a good site.dutch oven cooking


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> My parents have a Dutch oven and they make some great meals in it so I plan on someday getting one too. I want one that has the feet and a lid that will hold charcoal on top too. I will be going to Truckee, CA this month to attend the Truckee Police chief's retirement and will be staying in Boomtown, NV and a new Cabela's store is right behind the Casino we will be staying at so maybe I can pick one up there.


Hey N70Q,
When exactly are you going to Truckee this month? We will be camping in Donner in a few weeks, swing by and say hi!
Chabbie1


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> My parents have a Dutch oven and they make some great meals in it so I plan on someday getting one too. I want one that has the feet and a lid that will hold charcoal on top too. I will be going to Truckee, CA this month to attend the Truckee Police chief's retirement and will be staying in Boomtown, NV and a new Cabela's store is right behind the Casino we will be staying at so maybe I can pick one up there.


Hey N70Q,
When exactly are you going to Truckee this month? We will be camping in Donner in a few weeks, swing by and say hi!
Chabbie1
[/quote]

We will be there on the 13th, so will you be there then? If so I will make sure we stop by and say hi, would be fun!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I love cooking in them. Get the camp oven with the legs for cooking in your fire. Takes a lot of time to do most stuff properly, you will need to be around campsite to tend your meal, so i would plan it for a lazy day. Swanny mentioned getting a lid lifter, also get a lid stand, you'll want a place to put your hot lid while tending. Also, a meat trivet for inside oven so your meat desn't scorch. I even use it at home in the backyard firepit. I also have a flat bottom for use at the house. ----Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Dutch Ovens

We love ours!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

campdoc said:


> .... Cleaning it correctly is the most difficult part.


Be sure to follow the instructions on first time use. Seasoning a Dutch Oven is not hard but the first time can be time consuming. This process will help build a not stick surface. After use, I burn off any residue. Then scrub with wire brush (spun steel or copper works too) withOUT detergent. Soaps can remove the seasoning and get into the iron, leaveing a







taste. A lite scrubbing can be done will some veg. oil and salt. This really helps remove odors too. Always rinse the salt off, dry thoroughly, and lightly re-oil. Done.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have three Dutch Ovens and use one almost every time we go camping. I learned to cook in a Dutch Oven when I was a Boy scout and have loved using them ever since.

Mostly I bake in one of them and that oven is dedicated for baking cobblers, cakes, pies, biscuits, etc. (Here's a tip - when baking biscuits, cobblers, etc, use a 9" cake pan for the food and use three bottle caps under the pan to get an air space to prevent burning/scorching and to make the heat more even. Don't forget to remove the plastic liner from the bottle caps, first.)

The other oven is for cooking, because the porous cast iron will take on food odors, tastes, etc. and last week's pot roast doesn't enhance the flavor of a cherry cobbler. The cooking oven is for Yankee Pot Roast (with potatoes, carrots, mushroom/onion gravy), pork chops and scalloped potato casserole, swiss steak, stews, etc.

I use charcoal as my heat source, because I can better control heat and the briquettes last longer than wood coals (although I learned to use the ovens with campfire coals). Charcoal is easier also, because you don't need to keep a roaring fire going in order to generate coals (you'll use a lot of firewood for cooking a pot roast 3-4 hours!). Also, charcoal is easier to predict and control the oven temperature (8-10 coals on bottom and 12-14 on top is about a 350 degree oven - depending on wind and ambient air temp.), it's less work, and the fuel is easier to transport (I use a 5-gallon plastic bucket with tight-fitting lid to store the charcoal (like a sheet rock compound bucket). The charcoal stays dry, there's no dust to deal with, and it's easy to throw in the truck.

Care of your ovens is the biggest concern. Most books and websites on DO cooking address this, plus give you lots of ideas and recipes. Here's a couple:

Byron's Dutch Oven Cooking Page

Backwoods Home Magazine

Dutch Oven Cooking

Let us know how you do! I guarantee you will get a few inquiries each and every time you use your oven - if others are camping close by, that is. (Most folks cannot believe their eyes!)

Happy cooking and camping!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have loads of cast iron gizmos. My latest is by Camp Chef...and it's called The Ultimate Turkey Roaster.
It will roast a 14 lb turkey in less than an hour and a half. (no oil) The bird gets injected with an injection marinade, and tossed on a burner...no top heat necessary. Good juicy turkey!




























I find the most useful size of Dutch Oven is a 12". The 14" works great for crowds or pizzas. My favorite brand is LODGE...they have great fitting lids, and are great in quality. Some of the cheaper models out there...don't season real well, or have ill fitting lids. The key is to find one with a great fitting lid!

You can make just about anything in them. I like making Mountain Man Breakfast, Beef Stew, chili, and cobblers. I have some good recipes...and many are posted already. If you need some, just ask.

Camp Chef has a great blog here: (lots of Dutch Oven talk, and outdoor cooking in general)
Camp Chef Blog
We are currently posting some good recipes...

Have fun with it!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hey mmblantz what's a trivet? i must need one


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

we use ours a lot. We learned bout it through boy scouts (3 boys!) and used it for tent camping. Now that w e trailer, we use it instead of our o ven (saves the propane). Corn bread, baked potatoes, biscuits, beans (slow cooks with just a little charcoal), coffee cake made from biscuit mix, pineapple upside down cake and most any casserole. All it takes is charcoal, or coals. Line with foil before cooking and you hardly have to clean it. But, you do have to plan ahead in order to get the coals that are hot enough to cook.

Belton, TX


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm like Jollyman, we have five DO's and many other Cast Iron do dads. I think the trailer probably weights a 1000lbs more because all the cast iron. " Lodge" is a good brand and they have a line of pre seasoned cast iron that makes it easier to work with. When we got started their was a book called " Dutch Oven for Dummies" It had a lot of good info in it. We use them all the time for all three meals. I think it is relaxing to slow down and sit by the fire with the wood smoke and the smell of what ever you cooking-------- OK now where to go camp next weekend!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought one but still need to learn but I saved this link

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papadut...ven-recipes.htm


----------

